# Merlin Mini MTL journey



## Silver (5/10/17)

Am creating this thread to explore the *MTL merits of the Merlin Mini RTA*

In response to @OPium46 's pending purchase of this tank from @Huffapuff in the Classifieds
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/crazy-prices-rtas-rdas-for-r200-or-less.t42687/#post-588788

I also have this tank but have yet to explore its MTL abilities with the restricted airflow inserts
I intend doing this in time and would like to follow what comes of this thread.

I think @antonherbst has mentioned he got good results. Perhaps you can give us some more pointers? What build? Wicking tips? What power?

@OPium46 , please do pop in here when you get a chance and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/17)

I will gladly help with what has worked for me on this merlin rta journey. It would be pictures and some words and other stuffs. Just need to find the photos and type a proper info list, steps and tips to follow when building this rta. 

In the mean time here is my last mtl build that the wife uses on a daily basis.



Pictures will follow later of the coil and wicking when i am at home. I just have alot on my plate today. 

But feel free to post questions here and myself and other merlin owners will help as far as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (5/10/17)

Have not used this tank for mtl , but it has superb flavour. Loved mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Thanks @antonherbst 

When you get a chance, let us know which restrictor you are using

Seems like a 2.5mm ID NI80 26g contact coil with 7 wraps
0.66 ohms
Firing at 24 Watts

How tight is that draw?
What juice is being vaped on it? Mg strength?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> 
> When you get a chance, let us know which restrictor you are using
> 
> ...



Hi Silver. To answer your questions i will post below

Using the 1,5mm restrictor(smallest hole)

With the air full open i would compare it to the pen style mtl devices we get from the kiosks. “Gone are thise days” the air could also be closed to assist with the mtl draw to be tight as almost closed. 

The watts i use is at 24 but the wife vaoes at 18 watts and flavor is still same at both ends ot the scale.

The juice we vape is VM berryblaze with 0mg nic. And it is very flavorful. Not like my ol16 but still hits the right spots for the wife.

When wicking the merlin i would sugest a bowtie trim on the wicks to ensure a semi loose fit into the juice holes. No combing or anything more needed with the wick. Just make sure the holes allow juice to be saturated by the coil. I have never had a dry hit before and it wicks easy. 

Don't stress the complicated methods with this tank. It is very forgiving with building, coil and wicking.

I will put down more info later again have to run. Hope this helps you guys with setting up a perfect mtl vape. 

Ps. I have ordered my merlin mini rda cap kit. Will keep the thread up to dage on when i get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Thanks very much @antonherbst 
That is helpful indeed!
I need to try the Merlin Mini out in MTL mode soon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @antonherbst
> That is helpful indeed!
> I need to try the Merlin Mini out in MTL mode soon...



I would like to hear your impression of the merlin mini Silver. I absolutely love it and have no need to find a better rta. This little rta delivers everything i ever want in a tank. 
Clouds when setup for that and flavor to give some big names a run for their build. 

Ps i do use only ni80 in my merlins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (5/10/17)

This is my favourite tank! I use it both with the mtl inserts and without, when I feel like doing lungs hits. I find the smallest insert a bit too tight and it affects the flavour in a negative way so I use the other insert. I’ve tried many different coil builds and it’s consistently performs well. You can even rock a nano fused clapton and get a really nice tight mtl draw. My wicking method is the bow tie method and I trim about 1/3 depending on the ID of the coil. I find that less is more when comes to wicking on this tank.The tails I trim about 1mm above the base of the well. 

All in all it’s an absolute winner. I am actually getting my second merlin this weekend and I also want to get the rda top cap. A mtl rda intrigues me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/10/17)

Faheem777 said:


> This is my favourite tank! I use it both with the mtl inserts and without, when I feel like doing lungs hits. I find the smallest insert a bit too tight and it affects the flavour in a negative way so I use the other insert. I’ve tried many different coil builds and it’s consistently performs well. You can even rock a nano fused clapton and get a really nice tight mtl draw. My wicking method is the bow tie method and I trim about 1/3 depending on the ID of the coil. I find that less is more when comes to wicking on this tank.The tails I trim about 1mm above the base of the well.
> 
> All in all it’s an absolute winner. I am actually getting my second merlin this weekend and I also want to get the rda top cap. A mtl rda intrigues me



I ordered my rda cap from 3fvape this past week. When i get it 2 months from now i will post here how the setup performs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (5/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I ordered my rda cap from 3fvape this past week. When i get it 2 months from now i will post here how the setup performs.



Looking forward to it! The only downside I can think of would be a lack of a juice well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Thanks @Faheem777 and @antonherbst 

I have tried the Merlin Mini but only in restricted lung hit mode. Can't remember which insert I used. I think I was busy on other things at the time, so unfortunately this tank didn't get much airtime - then it got benched. From what I remember the flavour was very good but I didn't experiment enough with different juices and I think the small tank capacity put me off a bit. 

My next plan for it was to explore MTL but I never got to do that. So I am looking forward to trying that out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (5/10/17)

Silver said:


> Am creating this thread to explore the *MTL merits of the Merlin Mini RTA*
> 
> In response to @OPium46 's pending purchase of this tank from @Huffapuff in the Classifieds
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/crazy-prices-rtas-rdas-for-r200-or-less.t42687/#post-588788
> ...


Will definitely be posting results. Just pending meet-up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (5/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Faheem777 and @antonherbst
> 
> I have tried the Merlin Mini but only in restricted lung hit mode. Can't remember which insert I used. I think I was busy on other things at the time, so unfortunately this tank didn't get much airtime - then it got benched. From what I remember the flavour was very good but I didn't experiment enough with different juices and I think the small tank capacity put me off a bit.
> 
> My next plan for it was to explore MTL but I never got to do that. So I am looking forward to trying that out.



What I like about this tank is any flavour works well in it, be it fruity, dessert or tobacco. Often I find with new tanks they shine with fruits only for example. The tank is small, but in MTL mode is has a very modest consumption if you run it between 12-15w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Fantastic little tank this and I'm sad I ever let it go!

The thing that really bugged me with it was the I found myself refilling every 30 minutes which drove me nuts, but now that I don't have it, it feels like I was just being stupid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Fantastic little tank this and I'm sad I ever let it go!
> 
> The thing that really bugged me with it was the I found myself refilling every 30 minutes which drove me nuts, but now that I don't have it, it feels like I was just being stupid



Was yours being used as MTL @Stosta ?
I agree with you on lung hits at higher power - it's juice capacity is very limiting
My project is to investigate its MTL abilities, which I haven't done yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Was yours being used as MTL @Stosta ?
> I agree with you on lung hits at higher power - it's juice capacity is very limiting
> My project is to investigate its MTL abilities, which I haven't done yet.


I suppose I used mine more of an indirect lung hit... Second smallest airflow and a 0.8 ohm coil with 12mg juice.

You going to try building at 1 ohm or higher @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Stosta said:


> I suppose I used mine more of an indirect lung hit... Second smallest airflow and a 0.8 ohm coil with 12mg juice.
> 
> You going to try building at 1 ohm or higher @Silver ?



I am not sure @Stosta
I need to get my box out and find all the parts first. 
I think I will start off with my "staple" 7 wrap, say 2mm ID, 28g Ka - at around the 1 ohm or thereabouts mark. And work from there. 

Would like to explore a strong tobacco - and then a very icy fruity menthol. 

I don't mind if the intensity is not that good, I can up that with the juice strength. It's about how it renders the flavour for me. Some of these devices are quite "flat" and dull. I want it alive and vivid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> I am not sure @Stosta
> I need to get my box out and find all the parts first.
> I think I will start off with my "staple" 7 wrap, say 2mm ID, 28g Ka - at around the 1 ohm or thereabouts mark. And work from there.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will find a happy place with this tank VERY fast! The flavour on it really is remarkable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm sure you will find a happy place with this tank VERY fast! The flavour on it really is remarkable!



Thanks for the headsup @Stosta 
I do remember it was great in restricted lung - and I dont know why I benched it - I think I got distracted with other things...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

I've had some time with the Merlin Mini and I find myself enjoying a more restricted draw these days.
With no airflow disk its too airy for my current vaping style. I have to have the airflow more than 90% closed down to get a reasonable draw from it.
With the smallest airflow disk the draw is too tight. Feels like I'm trying to suck a golf ball through a straw ... not what I'm looking for 
With the larger airflow disk the draw is ALMOST perfect. It is just-just too tight to be called perfect but a really enjoyable draw.
Overall this is quite a fantastic RTA, I've really enjoyed testing it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OPium46 (14/10/17)

Been meaning to post here for a while, I've just had a really busy time at work, away on business and all that 

When I got the Merlin I built a 9 wrap 26ga kanthal single coil. I cant say for sure what the ohms are, as I only have a Tesla Invader III 
Overall it vapes extremely well, a lot better than I thought it would be. The tank is well constructed and is easy to work with. The top fill juice holes are nice and big making it easy to top off.

The flavor I'm getting from this tank is good and the airflow inserts work a charm. In the tank, I'm using All Day Vapes Chilled Blackberry (12mg, Very Strong Menthol) and it is superb.

My only complaint I have is the drip tip. I am using this tank with the smallest airflow insert and with that I feel like I need a longer drip tip, something like that of a Nautilus Mini. I'm gonna see if I can find something similar at a store this weekend.












I'm going to be trying a bit of a different build this weekend, just need to get through this tank of juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (14/10/17)

OPium46 said:


> Been meaning to post here for a while, I've just had a really busy time at work, away on business and all that
> 
> When I got the Merlin I built a 9 wrap 26ga kanthal single coil. I cant say for sure what the ohms are, as I only have a Tesla Invader III
> Overall it vapes extremely well, a lot better than I thought it would be. The tank is well constructed and is easy to work with. The top fill juice holes are nice and big making it easy to top off.
> ...



I would suggest you order a tip like this from @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (14/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I would suggest you order a tip like this from @hands


That's exactly what I am looking for. Is there a website for this @hands fellow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (14/10/17)

OPium46 said:


> That's exactly what I am looking for. Is there a website for this @hands fellow?



Try this one - https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

or

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drip-tip-request.t22130/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

OPium46 said:


> Been meaning to post here for a while, I've just had a really busy time at work, away on business and all that
> 
> When I got the Merlin I built a 9 wrap 26ga kanthal single coil. I cant say for sure what the ohms are, as I only have a Tesla Invader III
> Overall it vapes extremely well, a lot better than I thought it would be. The tank is well constructed and is easy to work with. The top fill juice holes are nice and big making it easy to top off.
> ...



Thanks for the feedback @OPium46 
I still need to test MTL on my Merlin Mini

That drip tip that comes with the Merlin Mini is amazingly comfortable for restricted lung. But I can see why you want a longer thinner one for a MTL vape. 

By the way, what power are you operating at if I may ask?
And how tight are you finding the draw with that insert you are using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (14/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @OPium46
> I still need to test MTL on my Merlin Mini
> 
> That drip tip that comes with the Merlin Mini is amazingly comfortable for restricted lung. But I can see why you want a longer thinner one for a MTL vape.
> ...


It is comfortable for lung hits. But when I take a drag for a MTL hit, I tend to purse my lips and use my cheeks and jaw to take the pull.

I have the Merlin on my Tesla Invader III on the 3rd setting which is 4.6v. Like I said I don't have another mod to test the ohms on so I don't know what the wattage is.

The airflow is nice and tight. I have the AFC turned to about 1mm open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/18)

Right , after many months of delay I have had my first attempt at the Merlin Mini in MTL.

Am interested to see how I can get the MTL vape dialed in on this and how it compares to the Siren V2.

Starting off I decided on a simple 8 wrap 28g Kanthal coil. Came out at 1.2 ohms.

I found the parts and installed the smallest airflow restrictor. It was easy because it's slotted so it just screws in with the help of a flat screwdriver.







Wicked and Juiced up. CB2. Juice I put in is Havana Nightz from Joose-e-Liqz because I know it well and its a winner tobacco juice. @Naeemhoosen

Feels like 2mm is fine because the wick tails fitted nicely into the juice channel 'holder bays'. I think 2.5mm would be fine too but I think anything larger would be a bit tight.






And voila - here we go. And I then changed the tip to a flat tip to better suit the MTL.






Flat tip






So how's the vape?

It's not bad.

It's fairly crisp which I like.

But the draw even on this tight restrictor and with airflow adjusted down is still a tad too loose for me for what I like. Siren V2 on 2nd smallest airhole is tighter. Siren V2 2nd largest airhole i think is 1.2mm. This restrictor is 1.5mm at the coil so it doesnt really matter what you do with the airflow ring. If you close the airflow it does tighten a bit, but i dont think it feels right. Its actually not bad but the tip heats up a bit. I have to experiment more with this.

Its a tad drier than the SirenV2 and I quite like that for this juice.

Thorat hit is reasonable. A bit less than the Siren V2.

Vaping at 10-15 Watts. Seems like about 13W is the best for this coil setup.

The vape is decent. I will vape the tank. Have vaped about half already. But the flavour feels not rich enough. As if slightly too much air is in the mix diluting it a bit. (When airflow ring is sloghtly open as i think it should be)

As it stands I think the Siren V2 wins by a bit. But I haven't experimented much here and this is my first attempt at a proper MTL with the Merlin mini.

I think I may need to go with a slightly bigger 26g coil and go for a bit more power. Maybe it will produce more Vapour and lead to a richer vape experience.

I'm a bit sad but that's how it goes. I will try again when I get a chance.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/18)

Silver said:


> Right , after many months of delay I have had my first attempt at the Merlin Mini in MTL.
> 
> Am interested to see how I can get the MTL vape dialed in on this and how it compares to the Siren V2.
> 
> ...



I love my Merlin Mini @Silver i would suggest trying 26G or even 24G , im using 24G Ni80 12 wraps reading 0.6 at 14watts and its magic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love my Merlin Mini @Silver i would suggest trying 26G or even 24G , im using 24G Ni80 12 wraps reading 0.6 at 14watts and its magic.



12 wraps of 24g !
Wow @Clouds4Days , thats a lot of metal!!
Thanks for the suggestion, i will try 26g first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (13/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love my Merlin Mini @Silver i would suggest trying 26G or even 24G , im using 24G Ni80 12 wraps reading 0.6 at 14watts and its magic.


Agreed @Clouds4Days 
I set my wife's merlin up with 26g 3mm ss316 reading 0.8 at 12watts and it is fantastic.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/18)

@Clouds4Days , @@cliff

Any ideas on spaced versus contact coil?

My worry is that the MTL airhole is so tiny that not enough air will hit the coil, so i dont want to make the coil too long if you know what I mean

Have a look:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/18)

Silver said:


> @Clouds4Days , @@cliff
> 
> Any ideas on spaced versus contact coil?
> 
> ...



Another thing i left out i used a 2 mm @Silver.
Keep it compressed for MTL @Silver
My theory is that you want to close off as much surface area as possible so the chamber is smaller giving you a tighter draw and not so airy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (13/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Another thing i left out i used a 2 mm @Silver.
> Keep it compressed for MTL @Silver
> My theory is that you want to close off as much surface area as possible so the chamber is smaller giving you a tighter draw and not so airy.


That is why I use the 3mm to further restrict the space 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/18)

@Silver here are some pics of how a 24G Ni80 2mm i.d 12 wrap looks on the Merlin Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/18)

Thanks @Clouds4Days and @@cliff

I need to do some testing here
My issue is that when i use very thick wire the crispness is just not there and i prefer a crisper vape
I will probably try next with 26g and see how it goes

Thanks again for the tips and photos

Reactions: Like 2


----------

